# Game #39 (1/17): Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *
> Lakers vs. Spurs Preview*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers keep playing well at home, but have been anything but impressive on the road.
> ...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this one should be a breeze...

whoops did i just say that?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Odom comin back for this one?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Teezy said:


> Odom comin back for this one?


nah man hes out another week and a half...hes supposed to be back before our 8 game road trip the 30th of this month


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG... you have to travel to San Antonio tomorrow and play b2b games with SAS and DAL?!?!?!

That's harsh! Good luck tomorrow and hopefully not as much the day after that. :biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think at best, we'll be 1-1 on this texas trip... AT BEST.

wow, i think for this season.. we're going to end up having 20 nationally televised games. im almost certain that's the most out of any teams in the league. that's crazy, about 1/4th of our games are on tnt/espn/abc!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i think at best, we'll be 1-1 on this texas trip... AT BEST.


yeah..... go ahead and win the first one then... :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we go 1-1, I'd actually be quite content. If we go 0-2 again on this road trip like we did last week, then I'll be more than pissed off.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

0-2 wouldn't surprise me, I'll be very happy with 1-1. Odom and Kwame are sorely missed against the two best teams in the league, that shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

2-0 wouldn't surprise me either, actually, since this team has had a habit of surprising me all season. Here's hoping the Cook and Radman play some damn defense.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> this one should be a breeze...


For the Spurs? yeah...lol.


Spurs will come back for a win in this game, since we owned them last time. I hope im wrong though.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

> *Lakers notes: Injury bothers Bryant *BY RICH HAMMOND, Staff Writer
> 
> EL SEGUNDO - Before the Lakers departed for their three-city road trip, Kobe Bryant was grounded again, the victim of a pesky groin strain that he aggravated Monday night against Miami.
> 
> ...


-8--


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I have always been a good gambler, so I am going to predict 2-0 Texas road trip.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im a gambling man also, so ill say we lose by 15 tonite and then 15 tomorrow


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I honestly dont see how we can beat these teams on the road without Kwame and Odom. We have to play tough defense to even stay in these games and I just dont see that coming from Ronny, Cookie, or Vladmonovic. These teams are going to be hungry too seeing as how we are the only team to beat the Mavs in their past 19 games (36 days) and the last time we played we beat the Spurs right?

But the Lakers can always surprise. Just when you count them out they fire off big wins.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> I honestly dont see how we can beat these teams on the road without Kwame and Odom. We have to play tough defense to even stay in these games and I just dont see that coming from Ronny, Cookie, or Vladmonovic. These teams are going to be hungry too seeing as how we are the only team to beat the Mavs in their past 19 games (36 days) and the last time we played we beat the Spurs right?
> 
> But the Lakers can always surprise. Just when you count them out they fire off big wins.


uhh, defense and the Lakers aren't really 2 words i, generally, put together...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> But the Lakers can always surprise. Just when you count them out they fire off big wins.


not this one young grasshopper.

-paulo catarino


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hopefully it doesn't get too ugly.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This should be a piece of cake! The Lakers always step up against good teams. 

...but with bad teams...well, thats another story! 

The Spurs should get a run for their money tonight.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

C'mon LA, let's get this done...


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

To be honest, we shouldn't be disappointed if we lose these 2 roadtrip games.
We are shorthanded (Odom and Kwame). 

As long as we put in the effort and not get blown out, I'm happy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Look on the bright side...would you rather us be on the road against the Spurs/Mavs on a back to back or the Grizzlies/Bobcats?

I choose the former because the latter would almost be two guaranteed losses.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This cant be a piece of cake without Kwame around.. We just wont cut it tonight.. watch..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Lakerites! Have faith in the Lakers!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i have faith! 2-0 sounds nice


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey, I never said it couldnt happen. All I said is that it is going to take tough defense to win these games and we have only seen real tough defense from this team in maybe 5-6 games all year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tipoff is only a few minutes away. Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Kobe already with 2 fouls...it seems like this happens to him a lot on the road...Lakers up 8-4 early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Parker already has 3 layups...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

no more parker layups!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I have DVR, and if anyone else does...rewind to when Barry kicks it out to Finley for 3.

Barry stepped WAAAAAY out of bounds before he passed the ball. It's not even close. Bullcrap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And there's another TP layup...great defense.

20-16 Spurs now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 25-19 after one. Once Kobe went out, we went cold.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

As if a team with Tim Duncan and Bruce Bowen needs any more help...

WTF was that call? Finley smashed into Turiaf and lost the ball, but they give it back to SA and they nail a three. Once again, DVR it...right in front of the ref and he Fs it up.

I hate it when we play in San Antonio. Same story every time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson seriously looks like a giant in that chair of his.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Bynum can really pass the ball...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Without Kobe right now, we'd probably be down by double digits.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe has had some nice and 1's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Parker has made 5 shots...all layups.

Lakers down 51-45 right now with 54.3 seconds left in the first half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's stat line thus far in the first half: 8/9 shooting, 4/5 free throws, 20 points, 1 rebound, 3 assists


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MIke Breen actually called Smush Parker a "pretty good defender." I don't think so.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only guy other than Kobe who is playing well is Mo Evans, and he isn't exactly shooting the ball well.

Smush looks awful - as bad as he has looked all year, Cook is playing horribly, and Walton isn't helping too much.

We need Kobe to keep it going and two or three more guys to finish with 13+pts for us to win this one.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

why is smush breaking down


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> why is smush breaking down


He can't guard Tony Parker, and I think it's starting to really frustrate him.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

very impressed by the way we've come to play. hope smush can get it together.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> why is smush breaking down


Give him a break, you cant expect him to play well consistently like Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd half underway. Lakers down 55-53. Cook off to a nice start in the 2nd half with 4 quick points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW! TP with ANOTHER layup...are you kidding me?! GUARD THE PAINT!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum picking up the pace now as well. 57-57 tie with 7:23 left in the 3rd.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wow, what a move and what a finish


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Groin injury? What groin injury?! KOBE WITH THE DUNK RIGHT AROUND BOWEN AND ON DUNCAN! Lakers with the lead!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

man that dunk got me outta my seat


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Selling posters... 15$!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe schools Bowen and posterizes Duncan!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

2 in a row


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kobe gets another dunk! nice lob


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... Kobe again


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol long time no see Kobe!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush Parker with his first points of the night...finally.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what kind of **** call was that


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im really starting to get pissed off at all the no calls involving Luke. Hes been being extra agressive this year and hes getting manhandled in the paint on a bunch of drives. No love at all for Luke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> what kind of **** call was that



Yeah that was lame, and then it turns into a 3-point play on the other end.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

duncan better miss


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan's 4/4 from the line. Damn. He rarely does this.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

holy **** tony parker and his lay ups


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bowen just placed his foot under Kobe after that jumper, that guy is a menace


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Parker with this 100th layup of the game.

Lakers can't let this game start to slip away...the lead is 68-63 right now with a few minutes left in the 3rd...we can't let the Spurs gain any more momentum than they already have.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Horry just owned Vlad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vlad responds with a 3. Lakers ball right now with 33 seconds left...we can take the lead heading into the 4th hopefully.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radman with another 3! Hell yeah! Lakers go into the 4th quarter leading 73-71 and end the 3rd quarter with an 8-0 run.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobes Facial On Duncan....that Takes The Cake!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HB said:


> Bowen just placed his foot under Kobe after that jumper, that guy is a menace


I saw that too!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I dont think they should put kobe on the bench in the beginning of the 4th.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

not bad, kobe and mo certainly came to play. we need one more to win. mabye this is rad's night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's out to start the 4th...they better not screw this up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, Spurs only had 4 players to start the 4th...that was random. And we got a technical free throw because of it and Sasha made it. Up 3 now.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

bowen forgot to come in the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vujacic fouled on the three...and makes all three free throws! Sweet! Lakers up 4, 77-73.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic with the dunk! Lakers up 6!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DUNK by Vlade!!!!!

:yay:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> bowen forgot to come in the game!



:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's back in...let's go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe nails 2 free throws, and Lakers up 8 now. 8 minutes left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9-0 run! Lakers up 10! 6:58 to go in the game!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I love Kobe's passing this year.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say end this noW!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 28 points, 6 rebounds, and 7 assists right now. I love it. And he's doing it on 10/17 shooting.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate when they blow the whistle if they miss the shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back down to 6 now after 4 straight SA free throws. Stop fouling!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy ****! They just got a 4pt switch off that crap!

Not only did Barry slap Evans on the wrist, he then blatantly kicked the ball out of bounds...SPURS ****ING BALL?!!!

You've GOT to be kidding me!!! :curse:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe responds to make it 8 again, but Duncan scores on the other end.

Bad missed call by the refs, though. The ball went off Brent Barry and he pushed Mo Evans. 

Lakers - 85
Spurs - 79

5:21 to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush with his first field goal of the game, and it's a three! Lakers up 9!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan responds and then Luke gets an offensive foul and now Tony Parker's at the line for two, and he makes both.

88-83 Lakers with 4:24 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Smush coming up big late in the game!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damn! Lakers are falling apart! 1 point lead


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit! Parker hits a jumper and then Ginobili steals it and gets the dunk. Spurs steal it again and are going to the line for two.

Ginobili makes both. Lakers only up 1. ****!

We have 8 turnovers in the 4th so far.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i hate Ginobli 
yeah he got fouled but if looked like he ******* got stabbed or something


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum just fouled out on our 9th turnover of the quarter! Wow...this totally sucks!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

AB fouls out in like 3 seconds of being on the floor


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great way to shot overselves. Why on earth Luke and Smush running the play in the closing moments of the game is beyond me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Taking Radmanovic out lost this for us. Horrible coaching move. Made no sense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs are about to take the lead.  What the hell just happened?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

These refs suck.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seriously...why the HELL did he replace Radman with Walton?! Vlad was killing them for God's sake!

And Kobe is playing like garbage, his turnovers have directly led to 4 or 6pts this Q.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs just took the lead. 92-91 with about 2 and a half left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke with the layup! Thank God!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan gets fouled...two shots coming up.

Misses the first! Makes the second. Tie game!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I smell OT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe is Awesome.. Cmon Evans!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the HUGE shot! Wow! lakers lead 94-92! Mo Evans with the steal on the other end as Ginobili slipped and fell and Mo Evans gets two free throws!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW. 

I never noticed that many Laker fans in San Antonio.

Lakers up by 4


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo hits the 1st! Mo hits the 2nd! Lakers up 4, 96-92, with 1:14 left, and Spurs ball!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Coach Bryant. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> WOW.
> 
> *I never noticed that many Laker fans in San Antonio.
> *
> Lakers up by 4


Neither did I.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

was that boos when duncan was at the line?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan fouled again. He goes to the line for two. He makes the 1st. He misses the 2nd!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Imdaman said:


> was that boos when duncan was at the line?


Yep.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RONNY TURIAF! Lakers up 5 with 9.9 left in the game!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Turiaf banks it in.

Lakers up by 5

:banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea baby! Lakers up 5 with nine seconds left! 

G A M E O V E R ! ! ! !!:yay: :clap2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just let them get whatever shot they want here...don't foul!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Barry with the 3...damn! Lakers up 2 now with 5.3 seconds left. Get the ball in Kobe's hands!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ball goes to Kobe and he's fouled immediately. Kobe with 2 free throws.

He makes the 1st! And he makes the 2nd! Lakers up 4 with 4.9 seconds left! 100-96!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@ San Antonio - Win
@ Dallas - ???



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great sportmanship between the teams. :clap:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

S W E E P the series from San Antonio!!! Lakers win!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Great Win...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

1-0 baby!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG
This is unbelievable.

I'm soo happy for the Lakers, that I don't even know what to say.

I really can't believe that they beat the Spurs while lacking their 2 key players (Odom and Kwame).

Odom and Kwame were basically the most important aspect against the Spurs because of the Spurs inside game from Tim Duncan. Yet the Lakers beat the Spurs without them.

I'm deeply impressed. I realy don't know what to say.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This team is a contender! I dont care what anyone says!! :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, I can't WAIT until we get Odom & Kwame back!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

good win...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told you guys way earlier in this thread to have faith in the Lakers! 

If we win tomorrow night @ Dallas as well, I'll be MORE than ecstatic.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

It's always good to pull off a win, despite San Antonio not playing well.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

extremely impressed with our defense. absolutely great win on the road by a banged up young team. if we beat dallas tommorrow I'll be a believer. 


I feel I should note that smush, dispite having a terrible game, maintained his poise and made some big shots in the forth along with the steal on parker.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yes! I wish we could play against non-****ty and non-mediocre teams every game!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lakers vs mavs tomorrow. if we win tomorrow, i am going to run around naked yelling the score.

lets hope it happens right?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> im a gambling man also, so ill say *we lose by 15 tonite and then 15 tomorrow*


:yay: LAKERS WIN!!!!!:yay: Now go ahead and kick yourself, SoCalfan21.:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> lakers vs mavs tomorrow. if we win tomorrow, i am going to run around naked yelling the score.


Hopefuly you will still run around in joy for the first two wins even if the Lakers lose to the crappy Hornets....I would


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

The One said:


> Hopefuly you will still run around in joy for the first two wins even if the Lakers lose to the crappy Hornets....I would


you know it! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Can someone post up that pic that kobe raped duncan on


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Can someone post up that pic that kobe raped duncan on


Which one? He dunked on him twice.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Which one? He dunked on him twice.


both if you can get em


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The One said:


> :yay: LAKERS WIN!!!!!:yay: Now go ahead and kick yourself, SoCalfan21.:biggrin:


:whistling:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

My prediction coming true, I predicted 2-0 Texas road trip, so far it is 1-0. They also fulfilled my other wish of keeping the opposing team under 100. If only they play like this against the crappy teams, their record would be at par with Dallas and Phoenix.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

An amazing game. The Lakers can always surprise me. I really didnt think we had a chance at winning this game. Even when we were up by 10 with 7 minutes left.

It goes to show, on any given night, the Lakers can beat any team in the NBA, with or without Kwame and Odom. This team has depth and when they play defense, it is a beautiful thing.

I think we need to give Smush props for his game. He was a non-factor on offense and defense early in the game, but instead of sulking and whinning he kept playing and played hard. He contained TP late in the game and hit some big shots when they mattered. It is that maturity he needs more of than anything else.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Can someone post up that pic that kobe raped duncan on


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

^^^ That's awesome, yo.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sean said:


>


In the second one Bowen is yelling, get out of the way to Duncan.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I could watch those all day long


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Theonee said:


> In the second one Bowen is yelling, get out of the way to Duncan.


and in both of them Kobe is fouled...


----------

